# Ballistic props



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you guys for all the prop recommendations. I am stuck between a power tech and a Ballistic. the Ballistic looks kick @$$ and is $100 less expensive both will be 13 pitch. what you guys think


----------

